# I Can Fix That...



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't have a spoon? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seatbelt broken? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

TV too large for the entertainment center? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Electrical problems? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Need a car stereo? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shelving broken? I can fix that too.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't have GPS for the car? I've got that covered.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't have a beer cooler? I can work one up for ya.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't read cash machine due to glare? Here, let me help.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bought a "foreign" car on eBay, but didn't read the fine print? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Your TV dish goes out when it rains? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stove broken and need some coffee? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wiper motor bad? Here's a solution for ya.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

WTF? I think I was drinking when I came up with this fix.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Grocery store shelving sagging? I can fix that.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Muffler dragging? I can fix that too.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Need to do the laundry AND feed the baby? Try this.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cables keep falling behind the desk? I can fix that.

I know its ingenious isn't it.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Out of diapers? I can fix that. It's wrong. But I can fix that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> WTF? I think I was drinking when I came up with this fix.



HAHAHAHAHAHA This one is the best!!!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Oct 29, 2010)

Good idea. Here are a few I found...


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Electrical problems? I can fix that.


Great
a UK plug socket


----------



## Colin1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Bought a "foreign" car on eBay, but didn't read the fine print? I can fix that.


How did he get round the not-insignificant issue of the pedals?


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 29, 2010)

You can see an equally Heath Robinson set of linkages running across the bottom of the pic which would operate the pedals on the other side...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2010)

Great


----------



## JohnAnthony (Oct 29, 2010)

more


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

LMAO, Awesome!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good ones!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuc*in funny ass sh!t....


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 29, 2010)

Heh...I'd love to see the aftermath of an airbag deployment....Mapquest permanently embedded in forehead!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2010)

LMAO!! Love the torches for headlights!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2010)

Great thread Matt! I was laughing so loud I woke up the kids!


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure if this goes here..or in the boat section. Just know this... it's not my boat!

Need more speed? No problem add more engines!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2010)

You can never have too much power.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2010)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2010)

I want that boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There's 2,000 HP on the back of that vessel!!!!! I LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah!!! You gotta love humans. You just gotta luv em.

What? Your clock is an hour behind? I can fix that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2010)

OMG...this stuff is freakin' hilarious!

Here's a few:


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 30, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay...that last pic....the amount of alcohol required to make the decision to wear underwear as a halter-top seem to be a good decision, would normally negate the need to wear a halter-top of any kind, as unconsciousness (and, most likely, pickling) would have been achieved hours before.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2010)

LMAO...yeah, I had to toss that one in there...thank God they appear to have been washed before being modified...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

Keep 'em comin' guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a few electrical "fixes"...






(gotta love the chew tin for a j-box)


----------



## Njaco (Oct 31, 2010)

I have to admit that the car with the seering wheel is ingenius - [email protected] stupid but ingenius. And I will admit to using flashlights on a car I was towing home when the police stopped me and said I had to have some sort of light - he let me go with the flaslights!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Here's a few electrical "fixes"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy fricken gees!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good ones!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you sayFIRE HAZARD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 31, 2010)

Good ones, Les. And WTF is it with plug wires coming outta walls!?!?  Gotta be some dumbass has an electrical appliance in another room and the closest electrical plug was on the opposite side of the wall. I can hear it now "I can fix that. I'll just pound a hole through the wall and plug it in on the opposite side."  You know damw well alcohol was involved in that equation.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2010)

When one is dealing with the human race in general, it throws the IQ curve, and all bets are off...

We all learned about electricity in school and how it will kick your ass if not respected...but I suppose some people either think they are immortal or just plain forgot...

(and yes, that is a can of Acetone stored in that 400 amp panel, second pic)


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Oct 31, 2010)

Natural selection at work. Some folks just don't get to pass on their stupid gene.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 31, 2010)

several winters ago there was an einstein who decided the best way to thaw out the frozen fuel line on his car was to warm the gasoline up on his stove..then pour it into the tank. actually might have worked but his house blew up and burned to the ground. he survived the explosion and fire but not the ridicule...this isnt an urban legend really did happen.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Oct 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## pbfoot (Oct 31, 2010)

I've done something similar with the defrosters some what more subtle however


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2010)

Why does that last picture in John's post look sort of familiar?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## mikewint (Oct 31, 2010)

Having problems with those silly foreign electrical outlets? I can fix that


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm actually surprised that this thread (of all threads) has sat idle for so long while the human race is giving us fresh material every day! 

Here's a few more gems and in the third picture down, I noticed what the scissors jack is sitting on...I'm not sure if they're going to make it in thier studies judging by the way they fixed the cabinet...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2011)

The plastic chair is priceless!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, funny stuff!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 28, 2011)

On the other hand, there are two very good reasons why women have trouble fixing cars


----------



## mikewint (Jan 28, 2011)

No spare, no problem


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 28, 2011)

mikewint said:


> On the other hand, there are two very good reasons why women have trouble fixing cars



Now that's just a matter of time, age and no bra, then she'll have no problem in getting under that car!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2011)

She's only 80% woman. Rest is silicone.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2011)

I would say air not silicone. Wonder what pressure she has them pumped up to?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2011)

Enough to hold up a car, apparently!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 28, 2011)

Need warm water, I can fix that.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2011)

Need a little extra light? No Problem.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2011)

Instant FIRE HAZARD!!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 29, 2011)

How hard can a guy laff?????????????????????


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's one that could be very very useful!


----------



## jamierd (Jan 29, 2011)

dont think that belongs in this thread Tbolt thats a survival tool maybe we should open a thread for the multitude of things used to open our beer


----------



## mikewint (Jan 29, 2011)

Need a crack repaired - I can fix that
'course not every crack needs to be repaired


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, some cracks are worth having around the house! And yes, I am talking about the second one there Mike


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2011)

Remember kids, crack kills...just say no to crack (unless of course, it's the second type pictured...then it's ok)


----------



## mikewint (Feb 3, 2011)

darn beau, you're getting to know me too well


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2011)

No Mike, if you hadn't I or someone else would have. He knows the rest of us to.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> ...He knows the rest of us to.


And that right there could get a person in alot of hot water in some countries...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey!!!!! I'm not THAT bad.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hey!!!!! I'm not THAT bad.


I'm afraid it's a case of Guilty By Association, my friend...no way out!! lmao


----------



## mikewint (Feb 5, 2011)

Grau, back a few posts, the second type will kill you faster than crack crack and the wasting effect will be the same. 'bout the only difference I can think of is a silly smile on the face of your desiccated body
ABW, that's why we all use avatars, pseudonyms, and don't give addresses or email addresses


----------



## mikewint (Feb 5, 2011)

Headlights broken - I can fix that and with dual beams


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 5, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Grau, back a few posts, the second type will kill you faster than crack crack and the wasting effect will be the same. 'bout the only difference I can think of is a silly smile on the face of your desiccated body
> ABW, that's why we all use avatars, pseudonyms, and don't give addresses or email addresses



Pshaw! I have nothing to hide! My name is....er.....Smith. Just Smith.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 5, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm afraid it's a case of Guilty By Association, my friend...no way out!! lmao



AAaahhh, so this means we're all guilty. I feel better already.


----------



## Loiner (Feb 7, 2011)

What an excellent thread (made me laugh out loud and everyone in the office looked round to see what was going on).


----------



## Loiner (Feb 7, 2011)

One more, if your fork lift truck can't reach - no problem, easily fixed .. get two !!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 7, 2011)

And I'm sure that whole fork lift operation was OSHA approved.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2011)

I so need to try that at work...._not!_


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2011)

No riding lawnmower - I can fix that


----------



## N4521U (Feb 7, 2011)

I gotta get me one of them mowers. Genius! But then I do need a lawn to mow.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2011)

Just ride down the sidewalk and chase little children into an explosion


----------



## N4521U (Feb 7, 2011)

I could do that


----------



## Loiner (Feb 8, 2011)

Need a mobile platform to service the street lighting, no problem; fixed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2011)

Beats this one:


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2011)

And this is how they got the ladder there


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2011)

He's the guy who installed the light in my indoor pool. At least he wears safety glasses.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2011)

Now that I LIKE


----------



## mikewint (Feb 8, 2011)

Of course you may not always have a ladder


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2011)

Yikes


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2011)

The gene pool needs some thinning.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 8, 2011)

i was thinking that! contestants for the 2011 darwin awards are lining up....or shall i say reaching for the stars! well they well be falling all over themselves to win ....


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 8, 2011)

Nah, I'm thinkin the winner will win by a landslide. 



Sorry, that's the best I got today.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2011)

No jack? I can fix that.

By the way, that's the gas tank he's welding.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> No jack? I can fix that.


Yep...that pic is a classic...

Jacked up on sticks, a rock for a wheel-chock...all while parked on an incline.

And for all that, it gets better.

That's the gas tank he's stick-welding on...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah, I was editing that observation in when you posted.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 9, 2011)

Heck we don't need no stinken jack a-toll


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 5, 2011)

Security and safety: nobody's gettin in that gate with a chain that thick!


----------



## mikewint (Mar 5, 2011)

Car air conditioner broke, no problem, rednecks can fix anything


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2011)

Have mower, will mow.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that somebody's torn shirt hanging there? Maybe he had to mow the bedroom.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 5, 2011)

Heh. I thought it was the rest of the tree.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2011)

On further consideration....that may be part of the hippy that was hugging the tree...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2011)

More...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, at least it was not one of those lighted ones


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 26, 2011)

Love the coffee maker!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2011)

"Shake the bottle of rocks....or your head."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2014)

Believe it or not, that was a common way of working on rally cars in the late 1960's / early 1970's !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2014)

Well it makes sense as it looks like it works pretty well...


----------



## mikewint (Jan 20, 2014)

Or trucks


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 20, 2014)

I've done a clutch change like that. On a beach.
Makes it _really_ difficult to line everything up!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2014)

Highly skilled electrical contractor for hire.....maybe


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Not very bright................................................yet.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2014)

the line in on the left is stubbed out too short...not sure what's going on with the slack cable dangling (line in on the right of the box) that's sub-grade...

There can't be anything good about what we're looking at there (including the water)


----------



## yulzari (Jan 22, 2014)

Safe enough. Look. He is wearing rubber boots and sitting on plastic so the elastic trickery can't get to earth through him.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is a sample of his last electrical hook-up


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2014)

mikewint said:


> Here is a sample of his last electrical hook-up


Go back to gaze upon some of the amazing electrical wonders I posted earlier in the this thread...

Mastery of modern technology seems to be just out of reach for some people it seems, but then again, people most likely died across the Roman Empire from comparable feats with contemporary technology, too...


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 22, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> the line in on the left is stubbed out too short...not sure what's going on with the slack cable dangling (line in on the right of the box) that's sub-grade...
> 
> There can't be anything good about what we're looking at there (including the water)



That slack cable is a 'drip loop'. to stop water tracking along the cable and into the box!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ian Warren (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking at the first page almost killed me I was laughing so hard - OH well "*I can fix that*" , had to go to another thread !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> That slack cable is a 'drip loop'. to stop water tracking along the cable and into the box!


Seems to be working well enough, then!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2014)

Good effort! Reminds me of some of the stuff from Gambia, the have a lot of 2 prong plugs that need to go into 3 prong plug sockets so most of the time they just used hypodermic needle covers to depress the 3 plug hole and stuffed the other 2 into the bottom 2 holes. Needless to say I wasn't going to plug one of them in...


----------



## mikewint (Jan 22, 2014)

Factory installed air conditioning....who needs it


----------

